# Thinking About Taking Up Judo...What Do I Need To Know?



## ilhe4e12345 (Feb 12, 2013)

So to start hello everyone my name is Adam. I have been down in the Chinese Martial Arts forum for a long time and recently I have learned that my current Kung Fu teacher is leaving the area so im at a crossroads. First let me give you a little info on me: I have trained in 7 Star Praying Mantis for 5 years now, as well as Bagua and XingXi (basic's in both, about a year of each) as well as some WC but my current teacher will be leaving my area in the next 6 months. I will still be training in Bagua, as my Bagua teacher is still in the area.

 I have searched my area for awhile now to see what else is available in my area and I have found a school that teachs Judo. Now.....I have very little understanding of Judo other then there are a lot of throws and take downs in the art.....which I like....and I have always thought about taking it up but never had the time until I learned of my teacher leaving. Now the school is pretty well known, the ScrantonMMA school and they have many different programs but the Judo one is what im interested in mostly. The only problem I have with it is that I wonder how hard it would be on my back....I have had back injuries before, nothing too serious but my lower back is my weak spot. 

My question is is there anybody out there that has trained in Judo with a bad back or back injury? What do I need to know about Judo? Do you think it would compliment my current Kung Fu training? 

Please dont flame me...I dont know much and want to ask some of you guys and gales out there. I have sent an email to the school requesting more information about their Judo program as well.

Appreciate the help everyone and Happy Training


----------



## Steve (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a bad back, and ended up gravitating to BJJ for primarily that reason.  Judo seems awesome, and it's something I've always wanted to do, but I am also reluctant to focus primarily on throws.

I don't want to discourage you, though.  Ultimately, it's your back.  It's up to you to decide what you're physically capable of handling.  I'd recommend talking to your doctor, if you have any questions.  And if you do try Judo, take it easy and build up slowly.  They'll likely spend a lot of time teaching you proper breakfalls and how to avoid injury.  

Also, consider trying both BJJ and Judo.  BJJ and Judo are very closely related, and there is a lot of overlap.  But I've found that the ground work is easier on my lower back.  It looks like they offer both, and are a Royce Gracie affiliate.

Good luck, and definitely keep in touch!


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 12, 2013)

Ive got 2 bad disks in my lower back.  So far Ive only been doing Judo for little more then a month but Ive had no back issues.  I enjoy it.  Its alot of fun.  One of my instructors was blown up in Iraq and was paralyzed for several months back in 2004 and he has some bad back and knee problems and he has no problems with judo.  In the end however only you know the severity of your back issues.  I also do a little in BJJ about once a week and its also great fun like Steve said.  Id say give Judo a try and see how you hold up and if you cant do it try BJJ.  You cant go wrong with either in my opinion.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't know how bad your back is, but it's a concern with Judo. BJJ might indeed be easier on it. This may be a time to take the "consult a physician" advice seriously. Certainly, speak with the instructor about your condition.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm going to change my vote as I lay here in pain from my back.  My BJJ class Friday killed my back.  I think it was from doing a lot of work from my guard.  We drilled sweeps from the guard and the constant sitting up with weight on my chest my back is killing me.  I'm sure I was doing something wrong on my technique but I've yet to hurt my back in Judo.


----------



## lklawson (Feb 25, 2013)

ilhe4e12345 said:


> The only problem I have with it is that I wonder how hard it would be on my back....I have had back injuries before, nothing too serious but my lower back is my weak spot.
> 
> My question is is there anybody out there that has trained in Judo with a bad back or back injury?


Shouldn't be a problem, particularly if you let your instructor know ahead of time that this is an area of concern for you.  I'd advise to not go heavily into the competition aspect of Judo yet.  How competition oriented any given school is varies.  One thing that you can do to strengthen your back is to do the "Plank."  There's even a Judo exercise version (but it's really old school and most Judo instructors don't know it).  It's a version of uchi-kommi.  Your partner comes in for a slow koshi garuma or o goshi and picks you up on his back (you'll be chest to back).  He lifts you but doesn't throw.  At the apex of his lift, you lift your legs and do a plank.  Then he sits you back down, turning out of the throw instead of completing it.  Then you return the favor.  The general effect is a little like free weights.  Tori gets a "squat" and uke gets a "plank."  Except that free weights don't squirm when you lift them up the way uke does.  Really hits the stabilizer muscles and makes tori have good balance and entry.




> What do I need to know about Judo?


Nothing.  Just go do it.  Tell them you're not interested in competition so much as health, strength, flexibility, and enhancing your current skills.



> Do you think it would compliment my current Kung Fu training?


Yes.

I teach Western Martial Arts and Judo definitely dovetails nicely into my program and makes me better.  I just don't bother much with the competitive stuff.  I'm lucky that I found an old (66 yo) dude who remembers the old school way (and reasons) for training to teach me.  It's the Olympics.  Just like the Olympics did with Fencing, it has enhanced and magnified one aspect of the sport at the expense of others.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 25, 2013)

What do you need to know about Judo?

Well to train it right you have to be one tough mother&#8230;.SHUT YOUR MOUTH!!!!!
What I&#8217;m just talking about Judo.


----------

